# Lip turning pink?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Is this normal? On Zeva's left lower lip, it's turning from black to bright pink. It doesn't look like it's a wound, just changing color. Is this something that happens as they grow? When her mouth is closed, you can't even see it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

are you feeding out of plastic dishes? Sometimes the plastic can cause a reaction. Or an auto-immune disorder...another cause may be an injury you weren't aware of, and the skin pigment is different in healing. I'd just keep an eye on it, Onyx has some mottling in her gums, natural pigment for her(it is a fault, as they should be dark)


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Hummmm... I did switch to a plastic food bowl about a month ago... and she chews a lot of hard things. She needed a bigger food bowl, so I just grabbed one we had here. I was going to get another stainless one, but this one was working fine. I just can't remember if there was any pink on it as a small pup and it's just getting bigger because she's getting bigger...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, just found a pix from March 21 and it wasn't that noticeable. Could it be from playing tug or something?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

5-5-10







two days ago


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Does the pigment inside her mouth look as though it is changing also? Some autoimmune diseases (like vitiligo) can begin with a loss of pigment on/in the mouth. That's pretty uncommon though, so I'd start by switching to a ceramic bowl rather than plastic or stainless steel. Just make sure that it's good quality, and the glaze doesn't easily come off. See if that will bring improvement.......
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

No, it's just the outer gun, not even in the inside. Yeah, I'm gonna get her a new bowl ASAP and see if that helps. 

Thanks for the advice, ladies


----------

